# You have seen him on the forums, now he is ready for ADOPTION



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

"Gorgeous George" has won the hearts of my family, but now its time for him to find a permanent home.

He will be available to go home on Tuesday, April 26 th. 

In case you haven't heard about George, here's his story::

George was found on Luke Air force Base, just outside the home of a man on the base. He was sick, wouldn't fly, and very exhausted as well as emaciated. George is now much better, has undergone treatment for his illness and has been dewormed. 

George seems to enjoy the company of people, has been an indoor bird for the time he has been here, doesn't mind being handled (even on his back), and has a very curious nature. He is a very tame little guy..and did I mention... GORGEOUS?? After having a bath, our once black bird is actually a nice deep slate blue color with a white tail, bright white eyes, and lusterous purple neck. 

His fine 'dove-like' beak has sparked controversy over his breeding. Perhaps he is a Tumbler, or a cross breed.. who knows. George could also be a Georgette...

Requirements::
~You MUST live in Arizona and be willing to pick him up-- I WILL NOT SHIP!!
~Small re-home fee $15
~Must have an appropriate sized loft that is NOT over crowded


----------

